# x2go: Bitte Kennwort eingeben, um den Schlüssel zu öffnen

## musv

Guten Abend, 

nachdem ich jetzt irgendwie durch Zufall auf das angebliche Wunderding x2go gestoßen bin, was nahezu konfigurationsfrei und rasend schnell sein soll, wollte ich mal das Ding ausprobieren. Also emerge x2goserver x2goclient.

Auf dem Server hab ich mal x2gocleansessions.service (Systemd) gestartet. In /etc/x2go gab's zwar eine Config-Datei. Aber was Relevantes zum Einstellen hab ich da nicht gefunden.

Auf dem Client hab ich dann einfach x2goclient eingetippt und bekam ein nette GUI präsentiert. In den Sitzungseinstellungen hab ich dann ausgewählt:

```

Server

Host: klar

Login: auch klar

SSH-Port: 22

RSA-/DSA-Schlüssel verwenden (ssh): /home/meinNutzer/id_dsa.pub

[ ] Anmeldung über voreingestellten SSH-Schlüssel oder ssh-agent

[ ] Kerberos 5

[ ] Übertragung GSSAPI Legitimation 

[ ] Proxy Server für SSH-Verbindung verwenden

Sitzungsart:

[x] auf lokalen Desktop zugreifen
```

Klick ich dann auf die Sitzung und geb meinen Usernamen ein, fragt er mich nach dem Passwort (oder wenn ich das [x] bei Anmeldung über SSH-Schlüssel auswähl, fragt er auch nicht). Und dann poppt ein Dialog auf:

 *Quote:*   

> Bitte Kennwort eingeben, um den Schlüssel zu öffnen

 

Ich hab keine Ahnung, welches Kennwort er da haben und welchen Schlüssel er da öffnen will. Mein Userpasswort (egal welches) akzeptiert er jedenfalls nicht. Wie komm ich jetzt an meine Sitzung?

----------

## musv

Hab hier das Arch-Wiki gefunden:

https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/X2go

Hab dann erst mal mit 

```
x2godbadmin --create
```

eine SQLite-Datenbank erstellt - wofür auch immer. 

Dann hab ich noch den SQLiteWrapper in die /etc/sudoers.d/x2go eingetragen:

```
Defaults        env_keep +="QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM"

%users ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/lib64/x2go/x2gosqlitewrapper
```

und zusätzlich noch meinen User in die x2go-Gruppe eingetragen.

Eine ausführbare Datei x2goserver, wie im Arch-Wiki beschrieben, hab ich leider nicht. 

Aber vom Client aus krieg ich noch immer die Abfrage nach dem Kennwort für den Schlüssel.

----------

## musv

Hab jetzt das x2go-Installationswiki gefunden.

Demnach soll man openssh ohne hpn-Useflag installieren. Aber auch das ändert nichts.

----------

## haegar87

Also ich verwende bei x2go den Windows Client daher kann ich zu deiner Aussage mit Passwort zum Schlüssel nichts sagen, bei mir will der Client nur Nutzer/Passwort für die SSH Anmeldung haben.

Allerdings ist der Hinweis mit hpn unglaublich wichtig (sollte mal ins ebuild geschrieben werden), da es (zumindest bei mir) MIT hpn zu keinem erfolgreichen Verbindungsaufbau kam (SSH ist IMMER nach pam Authorisierung ausgestiegen).

Was die Server Installation angeht, die habe ich ganz normal durchgeführt.

Also emerge, dann --createdb und fertig (und dann nach 2 Std und openssh ohne hpn liefs)

Viele Grüße,

haegar87

----------

